# A Few Watercolors



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here are a few watercolors I have done over the past year.. this is a relatively new medium to me so not as good as future ones I hope 










D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice. My favorite is this last one. The linear perspective is right on.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you again Terry ... 

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

lovely stuff D, I'm with Terry and the street scene as my fave, so colourful.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Bro

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Very illustrative Motifs - strong!

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks so much Ernst!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

As a New Mexican I can say...I know that church!!! Very nicely done with them all but my favorite is the church.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

It's one of my favs too Chanda.. Thanks.. I did a water tower in St Louis we could see out of our hotel window that I love too... There's something about buildings. 

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the church best. They are all wonderful but the church is my fave.


----------

